# Help Identify Eye Wash Bottle



## Silvertop (Jul 17, 2006)

I have a bottle that is about 5" tall, but only about 1"-1 1/2" around.  When you lay it on it side you can read the raised lettering, which read
   John R. Dickey's
    Old Reliable
     Eye Wash
 Manufactured By
 Dickey Drug Co.
   Bristol, VA
 This information circles the bottle. I haven't found anything concerning this bottle.  Can anyone tell me anything or where to go?  Sorry I don't have a picture but I can get it if I need to.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 17, 2006)

Sounds interesting, dont think I've seen that one before.
 From the end of the Earth ... or at least the end of Virginia.
 Does it look like this one?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Antique-John-R-Dickeys-Eye-Wash-Bottle_W0QQitemZ260009095669QQihZ016QQcategoryZ12QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tncgal (Jul 17, 2006)

whiskeyman, one of our Forum moderators, has some great information on his website that you'll find helpful about John R. Dickey and his brother James.  His years of research have produced lots of helpful data about local bottles.

http://tennevaguy.tripod.com/id5.html


----------



## Silvertop (Jul 18, 2006)

This is actually what it looks like.  Thanks.  I pulled up the article and printed it. Is that the going cost on it?  I have several bottles that my cousin has dug up and I'm doing research on them.  I will be posting more questions in the next couple of days and appreciate everyone help.  I'm new at this, but getting in to it is fun.


----------

